# Breeder in Philly/NJ



## twistx (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all!
Although I am new here, I have been reading (maybe too much? haha) through several posts (like these: responsible breeders and how to find a puppy ), stickies, threads, etc. gathering as much information as I can about GSDs and what life would be like with one. I’ll give a little background first. My wife and I (age:25 w/o kids) are looking for a puppy (working line) with no hard preference on color/sex. We plan on getting it next year (Spring/Summer 2015 hopefully) so I apologize if it’s too early to be asking but I’m eager to get as much information as I can! We’ve never owned a GSD before but I’ve had several (5) cocker spaniels. I know they are a completely different breed but I am definitely new to dog ownership. I plan on doing obedience training along with some moderate exercise (jogging/parks). On the other hand, we are also interested in a dog that would be okay with a lazy night watching a movie. We live in the Philadelphia area so would prefer to not have to drive far (2.5 hrs max) but we do have family in Central Jersey that we visit so breeders in that area would work as well. My biggest fear is selecting a puppy mill (which I think there are loads of in PA) which is one of the many reasons I’m posting here.

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for breeders in the Philly/Central NJ area. Any help you guys provide would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Warrior K9 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jim Hill www.vonwyndmoor.com

_ *** Removed by ADMIN *** _


----------



## twistx (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Do you allow visits? I'm interested in taking a look if possible.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Where in Philly are you? I used to live on South Street and had an apartment a block off Spring Garden on Fairmount Ave. I miss Philly. My Mother lives up in the Bloomsburg area of NEPA, by Wilkes-Barre/Scranton.


----------



## Warrior K9 (Jan 26, 2012)

You are welcome to meet my dogs on training day (saturday) but I only have a litter once every few years so there is not much to "see" except the dogs work (I am training for PSA1 right now). My only breeding dogs are Rue and her mom (who is spayed). Email me for more information. ((email removed))


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I second Jim Hill at vom Wyndmoor. He is a super nice guy, knowledgable. And honest. 

You do need to be careful about puppy mills. One good rule of thumb is to not buy from the Amish. The second, is to actually go to the facility and meet the parents and see where and how they live. While this won't rule out a BYB, it will keep you from puppy mills.


----------



## twistx (Sep 29, 2014)

Counter, My wife and I just bought a house in University City(love spending time on south street btw).

I will definitely check out vom Wynndmoor. Any other suggestions?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

twistx said:


> Counter, My wife and I just bought a house in University City(love spending time on south street btw).


Yeah, South Street is pretty cool. I guess once you live on the street, it becomes less exciting. Ha! And I used to be the manager of a record store on 4th and South, and also worked in the deli at Essene Health Food Store on 4th a few blocks east of South Street. Oh, the memories! That was 1997-2000. I left in early 2001 and joined the Air Force.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

counter said:


> Where in Philly are you? I used to live on South Street and had an apartment a block off Spring Garden on Fairmount Ave. I miss Philly. My Mother lives up in the Bloomsburg area of NEPA, by Wilkes-Barre/Scranton.


really is a small world, i had a place on passyunc ave and hung out on south street. some nice clubs back in the seventies. had you been to Doc watsons or chausers ?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Hah, it IS a small world. I live on South Street right now.

Anyway: I have really liked the von Wyndmoor dogs that I've seen, and that kennel would make my short list for sure. It's very likely that one of those dogs will need more than casual pet training, though.

You might want to stop by the Delaware Valley GSD club's events this weekend. They're doing an obedience/Rally trial and breed show on Saturday and Sunday: Delaware Valley GSDC ? Delaware Valley German Shepherd Dog Club

It's a good chance to meet lots of dogs from all three lines -- American showline, German showline, and working line -- and talk to their owners. I'd strongly recommend taking advantage of the opportunity if you're able.


----------



## twistx (Sep 29, 2014)

The Delaware event sounds like a good idea. I'll try to check it out this weekend. 

Also what is meant by more than just casual pet training?


----------



## K9raqs (Sep 12, 2013)

Merciel said:


> You might want to stop by the Delaware Valley GSD club's events this weekend. They're doing an obedience/Rally trial and breed show on Saturday and Sunday: Delaware Valley GSDC ? Delaware Valley German Shepherd Dog Club
> 
> It's a good chance to meet lots of dogs from all three lines -- American showline, German showline, and working line -- and talk to their owners. I'd strongly recommend taking advantage of the opportunity if you're able.


 
Guess I'm lurking at the right time. This sounds fun and I just might have to go. Thanks for sharing : )


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Merciel said:


> Hah, it IS a small world. I live on South Street right now.


Crazy. I used to work at Corrupted Image Records, which became the Relapse Records Store when it moved from one side of 4th St. to the other side. We used to be next to 611 Records. Our store was dedicated to hardcore/punk/metal and 611 was rave/techno. I just checked up on the store and it looks like it closed a few years back. The record company is still alive though. I also lived above Govinda's near the corner of South and Broad. I worked there too for a time. Such fond memories of Philly.


----------

